# Win Xp fährt nicht runter ?!



## mrepox (19. November 2004)

Hallo Leute, habe das Problem das Xp nicht runterfährt. 
Ausser Stecker ziehen, bringt man keine Ruhe ins Gehäuse. 

Virenscanner brachte keinen Erfolg, 

"HKEY_CURRENT_USER\CONTROL PANEL\DESKTOP" gehen 
hier den Eintrag AutoEndTasks auf 1 setzen,

ebensowenig......

Hat jemand eine Idee dazu ?

Grüße Markus


----------



## Konstantin Gross (19. November 2004)

Probier das mal aus:
http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/shutdownguide.html


----------

